# Muslim conversions to Christianity



## rmwilliamsjr (May 8, 2006)

A friend posted this link:
http://www.americanthinker.com/comments.php?comments_id=5048
_I find it very revealing that Al-Jazeerah would rather not inform, or should I say admit to, the west that every year an average of six million African Muslims willingly trade in their faith in Mohammad for a chance to know the love of Jesus Christ. _

he posted this:
http://www.formermuslims.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2133
6 Million Muslims LEAVE Islam every year!!!

and:
http://www.formermuslims.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2133


is anyone familiar with missionary efforts to Islam?
who can point to trustworthy links?
thanks.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd check out a book called "The Costly Call". It's amazing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.arabicbible.com/testimonies/gabriel.htm

This is an excerpt from a book he wrote called Islam and Terrorism

A good read if you want to understand some of the roots of Islamic Terror, especially from Qutb to present.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW....

Rich, that is an amazing thing to read. Thanks


----------



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2006)

rmwilliamsjr,



> is anyone familiar with missionary efforts to Islam?
> who can point to trustworthy links? thanks.



I will contact one of the missionaries our church supports and see what they know.

[Edited on 9-14-2006 by BJClark]


----------



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2006)

rmwilliamsjr,



> is anyone familiar with missionary efforts to Islam?
> who can point to trustworthy links? thanks.




As I stated, I would e-mail one of the missionaries our church supports, I sent him the link here, so that he was able to read the information and then respond to what he is experiencing, here is his response back....and because of his location I will be removing that from the e-mail:




> Unfortunately, the number of conversions here on the Arabian Peninsula are still in the handfuls "“ hundreds or thousands each year "“ as far as I know.
> 
> But the direct reports I have heard from North Africa are very encouraging "“ tens or hundreds of thousands each year in one country in particular, with hundreds of indigenous churches being planted each year.
> 
> ...




He asked his name and location not be revealed.

However, if you would like more information you can send me a message and I can ask that he get in touch with you.


----------



## Peter (Sep 15, 2006)

Just found this site

Reformed Internet Ministries



> In 1997 Reformed Internet Ministries was begun after growing out of campus outreach to Muslims by a group of Christian students taking Islamic studies courses at a Canadian university.



http://www.rim.org/

http://www.rim.org/muslim/islam.htm

Testimonies of former Muslims - http://www.answering-islam.org.uk/Testimonies/


----------

